
Nassim Taleb contends that there is a global riot against pseudo-experts - lsh123
http://www.thehindu.com/books/%E2%80%98Trump-makes-sense-to-a-grocery-store-owner%E2%80%99/article17109351.ece
======
snowwrestler
If only it were true; we might finally be rid of Taleb, who is pseudo-expert
royalty.

The sad fact is that it is a revolt against _actual, real expertise_ , and it
is being led by people like Taleb--people who have created media-based careers
that financially reward them for attracting attention, not being correct.

~~~
personjerry
What do you not like about him? I feel like part of what he preaches is a
healthy skepticism and understanding things for yourself -- which I think is
at least a reasonable way to approach information.

~~~
j7ake
As Daniel kahneman said once to him "you are unnecessarily rude to economists"

~~~
ykoka
Gov economists have created a global mess. Pretty fair to be rude to them for
spreading pseudoscience.

~~~
PublicFace
If you see fraud and don't shout fraud you are a fraud.

